# Aruba in August



## gnipgnop (May 19, 2008)

I just read the post about Weather and Humidity in Aruba.  As you all have said all weather is great in Aruba but I'm curious about August, last week to be exact.  Can you tell me anything about this time of year.  Avg. temp., wind gusts, humidity?  I know I can look at the weather charts but  I have also read  that they are not close to being accurate.  This is our first trip to Aruba and we don't know what to expect for the month of August/Sept.   Any help, please!


----------



## caribbeansun (May 19, 2008)

It's weather - it will be whatever it will be.  Just because the averages say one thing it doesn't mean that's what you are going to experience.  

Of course I could just say 82-90 degrees, high humidity, very windy with a slight chance of rain - that's probably right 80% of the time.


----------



## gnipgnop (May 19, 2008)

So then I take it that August is no different than any other month????


----------



## Cathy in Boston (May 19, 2008)

The weather in Aruba does not vary much from month to month.


----------



## Chrisky (May 19, 2008)

The only thing I can add is that the sea is much warmer at that time of year and there is always a chance of a tropical storm being that it is the hurricane season in the caribbean.


----------



## caribbeansun (May 19, 2008)

I wasn't trying to be smart - those are the averages for August but that doesn't mean that's what you'll get.  



gnipgnop said:


> So then I take it that August is no different than any other month????


----------



## gnipgnop (May 19, 2008)

No problem, caribbeansun....I never took your answer as "trying to be smart".  I appreciated your reply.  Warmer water sounds great but the tropical storms scare the bee-geebers out of me.  We chose Aruba because of the weather.  Ahh, ohhh!!  Hope I didn't make a mistake in accepting August.


----------



## Anne S (May 19, 2008)

gnipgnop said:


> No problem, caribbeansun....I never took your answer as "trying to be smart".  I appreciated your reply.  Warmer water sounds great but the tropical storms scare the bee-geebers out of me.  We chose Aruba because of the weather.  Ahh, ohhh!!  Hope I didn't make a mistake in accepting August.



You did not make a mistake in accepting August in Aruba. We own August weeks, and during all the years we have been going, it has rained (brief showers) maybe twice. As for tropical storms, not to worry: Aruba is out of the hurricane belt. I do recall one cloudy day when there was a hurricane somewhere else in the Caribbean (St. Maarten, I think). But cloudy, rainy days in Aruba in August are certainly the exception. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## gnipgnop (May 20, 2008)

Super!!!  This is just what I needed to hear.  Thanks, Anne


----------



## lvhmbh (May 20, 2008)

We just bought in August as well to escape the overbearing heat and humidity in So. FL.  Alot of our fellow Floridians do the same (we don't like the daily showers here either lol!!!)  Linda


----------

